# Motorola v220 ENS USB Driver



## headphonejockey (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to find all necessary elements to allow my v220 to be accessed on my PC. I've searched all over and every link i can find, the site that has necessary drivers and correct installation procedures have been either shut down or deactivated...

If someone could find me the required drivers for the v220 it would be much appreciated.
The task is probably one that would require patience...something i've run out of on the subject.

--Headphonejockey


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You might take a read of this reference that I came across from *soGemma (aka Gem20)* and I am sorry, but I lost the link to that site. However, it is my intent to credit this person with the work since I did not do it:

**UPDATED*****HOW TO INSTALL MOBILE PHONE TOOLS*****UPDATED** 

WITH THE ORIGINAL LINK - http://www.free.cz/motorola/ NOT WORKING, AND NO PROSPECT OF IT GETTING BACK UP AND RUNNING IN THE NEAR FUTURE, I THOUGHT IT WAS TIME I POSTED AN ALTERNATIVE METHOD OF INSTALLING THIS DAMNED SOFTWARE UNTIL A NEW HOST PAGE CAN BE FOUND. 

THIS WAY SHOULD ALSO BE MUCH QUICKER AS YOU ONLY NEED TO INSTALL ONE VERSION - hopefully!! 

You should always uninstall any previous attempts to install MPT before installing any more versions. 
I would always in the past recommend that you install one of the original versions (i.e. v1.23, v , as a sound base, then install newer versions on top. 
It is not imperitive that you install one of the original versions 9 
If you have SHAREWARE- i.e, Limewire, 360Share, etc. then you can search for the program and drivers on there. I have 360Share and it came up with about 100 results of various versions. Then you can simply download the files and install them straight away. 
If you don't have the means to search on a 'file-sharing network' or you simply can't be bothered, then you are in luck!! 
You can use the link that was provided by 'nswolter]/bold]. 
http://evanzhang.com/mpt323.exe 
N.B This link is also listed in my 'profile'. 
Click on the Gem20 shown in blue. 
Then click on the 'links' tab at the top 
Then choose which link you wish to use and select it. 
It will then open the chosen webpage or download the file. 

INSTRUCTIONS 

1) Click on this link- 
http://evanzhang.com/mpt323.exe 
It should then begin to download - this may take a couple of minutes, and then just click 'Run'. 
It should then install automatically with no need to unzip anything. 
It should ask you in the last dialouge box of the install wizard if you want an icon on your desktop, either check or un-check the tickbox. 
If not, go to the 'Start' menu and use the 'Programs' submenu. 


2) The P2K Driver should already be in there, but if not you can go to 
http://bongowireless.com/file_download.php 
and download either 
P2K Drivers for XP/ME/2000 (Number 53) 
or 
P2K Drivers for Windows 98 (Number 18) . 

3) Restart your computer. 

4) Once it has rebooted, put the small end of the USB Cable in your phone and the large end in your computer. 
A 'New Found Hardware' wizard should appear. 
Follow the instructions and finish the wizard. 
You can either let it try and detect the drivers for itself or you can browse it to them yourself. 
Just follow the instructions in the dialouge boxes and use the setup options to personalise your settings and synchronisation to your preferences. 

5) Once this has finished click on the icon for MobilePhone Tools - which should look like this 
An image of a phone will appear on your screen: 


N.B - If your image does not look like your phone, you need to go to the 'main menu' and 'setup'. Then go to 'General Setup', then the 'Communication' tab. 
Click on the 'Change Modem' button. This will start a wizard for 'Device Configeration' and will allow your computer to identify your device and change the setings accordingly. 

The icons on the right of the image, are your links to (from top-to-bottom) the web, text messages, Multimedia, phone/address book, calendar, synchronising and information. 
The main menu button will be in the same place as where it is on your actual phone. 

6) It is wise to back-up all your data from your mobile on to your PC before you do any synchronizing. The option to do this is in the main menu under organiser, Mobile Phone and Back-up/Restore. You can choose where on your hard-drive to save your backed up phone data. 

7) The Live Update option in the main menu, under the 'Setup' submenu. It may take a couple of minutes. The latest version available is version 3.25b. 


N.B - If the phone and computer will not initialise when the 'New Found Hardware wizard' appears, try this: 
While it is still trying to initialise, either 
- unplug the USB Cable from the computer and plug it back in a couple of seconds later 
OR 
- turn your phone off and back on again. 
It should now start to setup and install your phone. You should be able to see the progress bar on the screen. Follow the rest of the instructions, and it should initialise at the end. But for this to work the drivers must be detected by the computer, you should be able to point it to them. 

I have not tested this method myself yet so i don't know it will work for definate. But i don't see why not. 
If you have to fluctuate on the instructions a bit then do so, cos as i said earlier, this is not a tested method, and the only way i could test it myself, would be to uninstall my software and then reinstall using this link and unfortunately, i don't think i am brave enough!! 

I hope this helps a few of you out.


----------

